# HOWTO: Få Gentoo på norsk/dansk/svenska

## helmers

Mod edit: Se även den officiella guiden: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Det mesta vad gäller /etc/rc.conf nedan är flyttat till filer i /etc/conf.d/ från och med baselayout-1.11

Xorgs konfigurationsfil är /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Sätt LINGUAS till da, nb, nn eller sv

--kallamej

Hei!

Jeg kommer til å oppdatere denne posten med nyttig informasjon om instillinger for å få ting på norsk, bare skriv inn nyttige tips og korrigeringer her, så legger jeg dem til etter hvert.   :Cool: 

CONSOLE

Rediger /etc/rc.conf som følger

```
KEYMAP="no-latin1"
```

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

Dette gir deg henholdsvis norsk tastaturoppsett, og støtte for norske tegn på skjermen.

XFREE

Rediger /etc/X11/XF86Config (eller der du måtte ha funnet på å legge den)

```
Option "XkbLayout" "no-latin1"
```

Dette gir deg støtte for norske tegn på tastaturet i Xfree.

PROFILER

Rediger /etc/profile som følger

```
export LC_ALL="no_NO"
```

 det gir deg "norske" programmer, der hvor det er støtte for det.

ORDLISTE

Foreløpig den eneste norske ordlisten i Portage:

```
emerge aspell-no
```

KDE

KDE finnes på både bokmål og nynorsk! Mod edit: Se mer här

```
LINGUAS="nb" emerge kde-i18n
```

for bokmål og

```
LINGUAS="nn" emerge kde-i18n
```

 for nynorsk. Deretter er det bare å åpne KDE-kontrollsenter og velge øyet stort og vått.

NORSKE SPEIL!

Det er lurt å bruke norske speil, da disse som regel er mye mye

raskere enn å hente ting "over dammen". Så legg til  

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync1.no.gentoo.org/gentoo-x86-portage"
```

 nederst i 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

 og ] nederst i 

```
/etc/make.globals
```

 legger du til 

```
http://gentoo.linux.no
```

 i begynnelsen av linjen som starter med "GENTOO_MIRRORS=".

[mod edit - ny titel /Yarrick]

----------

## gaute

pastet fra http://reviewed.cobratek.net/no/gentooi18n.html :

Norsk tastatur og skrifttype i konsoll

Editer /etc/rc.conf og legg inn følgende verdier:

KEYMAP="no-latin1"

(norsk tastatur)

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

(skrifttype med norske bokstaver)

Norsk utskrift fra programmer

Editer /etc/profile og legg til

export LC_ALL="no_NO"

(velger at programmer skal prate norsk)

Norsk tastatur i XFree

I /etc/XF86Config må du legge til Option "XkbLayout" "no" under tastaturdelen (Section "InputDevice").

Norsk ordliste

emerge aspell-no gir en Norsk Bokmål ordliste (installerer aspell automatisk), som kan brukes med de fleste programmer, også KDE. Det kan være praktisk å også installere Engelsk (emerge aspell-en), Tysk (emerge aspell-de) og Fransk (emerge aspell-fr) ordliste. emerge search aspell gir en liste over alle tilgjengelige ordlister.

Gentoo har ingen emerge .build for det alternative ordlisteprogrammet ispell. Ordliste for ispell kan hentes og med kjempemye knot installeres, men det er ikke verd det: aspell ordlisten er mye bedre.

Hvis et program kun kan bruke ispell, kan du likevel bruke aspell ved å lage en symlenke med:

ln -s /usr/share/aspell/ispell /usr/bin/ispell

For å velge aspell som standard ordliste i KDE 3.1, trykk K, Innstillinger, Kontrollsenter (eller trykk ALT-F2, start kcontrol) og velg KDE-komponenter, Stavekontroll.

----------

## ebrostig

Fin start!!!

Jeg har satt sticky status paa denne.

Post kommentarer som en egen traad og ikke legg de til her. 

Erik

----------

## rafael

Heh.. og jeg som hadde tenkt å spørre om dere kunne lage en slik sticky..   :Laughing: 

----------

## maxmc

Gentoo på Svenska

Här är en sammanfattning om hur man får gentoo på svenska, fattas något eller om något är felaktigt så lägg till det här under så uppdaterar jag denna post.

Som root gör:

Console och div program

Gör

```
cd /etc/env.d/

ls | grep locale
```

hittar den något så editera den filen annars skapa en fil som kallas

02locale eller annan siffra om den redan används t.ex.

```
nano -w 02locale
```

Lägg in:

```
LC_ALL=sv_SE

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

LC_TIME=sv_SE

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE

LC_NAME=sv_SE

LC_PAPER=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

SYSFONT=lat0-16

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE
```

I rc.conf så måste man även lägga till:

```
keymap=sv-latin1
```

se-latin1 i releaser senare än 1.08

Gnome

Gnome bör nu vara på svenska om det inte är det så använd gdm

och välj svenska som språk där när du startar gnome.

KDE

För att kunna välja svenska i KDE så gör du:

```
emerge app-i18n/kde-i18n-sv
```

OpenOffice.org

Uppdaterad:För att installera OpenOffice med svenska gör:

```
LANGUAGE=SWED emerge openoffice
```

Last edited by maxmc on Tue Dec 02, 2003 10:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## helmers

Flotte saker!

Nå er det bare dansk igjen. Kunne en mod' vennligst flyttte maxmc's innlegg nest nærmere toppen?

PS: Jeg skal oppdatere/ordne min guide snart.   :Wink: 

----------

## Cossins

Det er ikke testet endnu, men dette burde virke:

CONSOLE

Rediger /etc/rc.conf som følger

```
KEYMAP="dk-latin1"
```

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
```

XFREE

Rediger /etc/X11/XF86Config:

```
Option "XkbLayout" "dk-latin1"
```

"dk" kan også bruges... (ved ikke hvad forskellen er)

PROFILER

Rediger /etc/profile som følger

```
export LC_ALL="da_DK"
```

 Giver dansk tekst i programmer...

ORDLISTE

Danske ordlister i Portage:

```
emerge aspell-da ispell-da
```

KDE

```
eemerge kde-i18n-da
```

Vælg derefter "Dansk" i kontrolcenteret.

DANSKE FILSPEJLE

Jeg kender ingen danske filspejle (der er sikkert et på sunsite.dk) - hvis nogen kender et, sig til...

- Simon

----------

## Paradoxx

ett tilläg till svenska om du inte får åäö i cpnsole endra då i filen /etc/rc.conf   så det står 

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

så borde det gå

----------

## kitana_ann

 *Paradoxx wrote:*   

> ett tilläg till svenska om du inte får åäö i cpnsole endra då i filen /etc/rc.conf   så det står 
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"
> 
> så borde det gå

 

Det funkar inte för mig. Har lagt in CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" I rc.conf men det funar inte att få fram åäö. 

Någon som känner till problemet? Tack i förhand

/Kitana

----------

## Joffer

 *helmers wrote:*   

> ...og nederst i 
> 
> ```
> /etc/make.globals
> ```
> ...

 

Dette bør IKKE legges i make.globals men i make.conf. Aldri rediger i make.globals - make.conf overstyrer evt. make.globals.

Min /etc/make.config ser slik ut (med tanke på MIRRORS og SYNC):

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.linux.no/ ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.linux.no/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## pompe

I rc.conf så måste man även lägga till 

```
keymap=se-latin1
```

(keymapen saknas i kbd 1.08 men finns i de lägre packeten)

----------

## TPC

se-latin1 finns visst i 1.08, men den har bytt namn till sv-latin1, så använd det överallt.

----------

## pr3-

Jeg ville købe www.gentoo.dk og have det som filspejl men det ser ud til det allerede er ejet.

:\ Ellers kender jeg ingen danske filspejle..

----------

## jekyl

Dersom du har problemer med at "alt gr" ikkje vil fungere, så sett følgende i XF86Config-4:

```

 Option "XkbLayout" "no"

 Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkey

```

Når eg brukte no-latin1 ville ikkje "alt gr" fungere, sjølv om eg brukte nodeadkey. Håper dette hjelper nokon  :Smile: 

----------

## SwedishElk

```

# emerge -p kde-i18n-sv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "kde-i18n-sv".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct

```

Hur får jag svensk KDE? Kollade i kde-i18n katalogen, där ligger alla länder, men det är bara tomma kataloger.

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *SwedishElk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -p kde-i18n-sv
> ...

 

Jag kollade ebuilden... En massa språkval. Yay. Läste någonstans på forumen att Gentoo's internationalisering körs om med LINGUAS-flaggor.

Jag vet inte om Sverige är sv eller se, så...

`LINGUAS="sv" emerge kde-i18n` borde nog fixa det. Om det nu inte är Slovenien. Man vet ju aldrig ^^.

Edit: Någon som faktiskt använder KDE kan ju vara vänlig att skriva vilka kommandon det är som gäller, samt rätt landskoder och så. Själv sitter jag bara här och spekulerar i vad som är rätt sätt att göra det på (vilket alla vet är `emerge gnome`).

----------

## SwedishElk

Hehe, tackar. Jodå, jag kör Gnome normat själv. Men min bättre hälft vill gärna ha KDE så vad gör man inte.  :Wink: 

Det funkade i alla fall.  :Smile: 

----------

## Stieltje

en varning för ispell-sv bara, den "sär skriver" så något fruktansvärt.

halvplanet blir halv planet, sammanfattning blir samman fattning, nollställen blir noll ställen... osv, rent ohyggligt irriterande

striden mot särskrivning rasar vidare, så nu även i detta forum  :Smile: 

----------

## quiconque

 *Anime_Fan wrote:*   

> Edit: Någon som faktiskt använder KDE kan ju vara vänlig att skriva vilka kommandon det är som gäller, samt rätt landskoder och så.

 

Från kde-18n:s ebuild: 

```
SRC_URI="linguas_az? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-az-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_bg? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-bg-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_bs? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-bs-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_ca? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ca-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_cs? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-cs-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_cy? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-cy-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_da? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-da-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_de? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_el? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-el-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_en_GB? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-en_GB-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_es? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-es-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_et? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-et-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_eu? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-eu-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_fa? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-fa-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_fi? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-fi-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_fr? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-fr-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_gl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-gl-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_he? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-he-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_hi? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-hi-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_hu? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-hu-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_it? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-it-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_mn? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-mn-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_ms? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ms-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_nb? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-nb-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_nl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-nl-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_nn? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-nn-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_pl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-pl-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_pt? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-pt-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_pt_BR? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-pt_BR-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_ro? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ro-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_ru? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ru-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_se? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-se-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_sk? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sk-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_sl? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sl-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_sr? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sr-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_st? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-st-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_sv? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-sv-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_ta? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ta-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_tr? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-tr-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_uk? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-uk-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_uz? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-uz-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_zh_CN? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-zh_CN-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )

   linguas_zh_TW? ( mirror://kde/stable/${MY_PV}/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-zh_TW-${MY_PV}.tar.bz2 )"
```

----------

## madskr

Hej  :Smile: 

Vil lige tilføje at man skal skrive

```

set meta-flag on

set output-meta on

set convert-meta off

```

i sin lokale ~/.inputrc for at få åæøÅÆØ til at virke i aterm/xterm/*term. Evt kan man 

også tilføje

```

set bell-style off

```

hvis man er træt af biplyde hver gang man staver forkert  :Wink: 

Hygge!

----------

## Kazaza

För att få AltGr knappen att fungera så kan man behöva lägga till:

```
Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"
```

till sin /etc/X11/XF86Config...

För att få samma menu som när man högerklickar på menyknappen (mellan RCTRL och AltGr) så lägger man till:

```
 Option "XkbOptions"   "altwin:menu"
```

----------

## Medrakil

Hva skal jeg gjøre for å kunne se æøåÆØÅ i filnavn på FAT32-partisjoner?

----------

## pianosaurus

 *Medrakil wrote:*   

> Hva skal jeg gjøre for å kunne se æøåÆØÅ i filnavn på FAT32-partisjoner?

 

Mount partisjonen med det riktige iocharsettet. I min fstab har jeg denne linjen for å mounte windows-disken min:

```
/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    vfat            noatime,gid=10,uid=1000,umask=007,showexec,iocharset=iso8859-15  0  1
```

iocharset=iso8859-15 sørger for norske karakterer. Merk at "ls" fortsatt ikke klarer å vise de, men du kan fint referere til de med æøåÆØÅ.

----------

## Mr_Myaghi

Har problem med att få gnome att visa svenska tecken. Har inte haft något problem med några andra fönsterhanterare. 

På alla ÅÄÖ står det bara "invalid unicode". Har följt flera trådar om hur man ändrar så man kör unicode istället för det vanliga. Funka fortfarande inte, enda resultatet blev att det blev problem överallt annars så jag fick helt enkelt gå tillbaka till att köra som vanligt. Har haft detta problem i flera år med gnome och på flera olika datorer, har följt alla guider jag kunnat hitta men det spelar ingen roll. Det innebär att jag aldrig kör gnome längre...

Har någon av er lyckats få gnome att visa svenska tecken ordentligt?

----------

## Medrakil

 *PingPong wrote:*   

>  *Medrakil wrote:*   Hva skal jeg gjøre for å kunne se æøåÆØÅ i filnavn på FAT32-partisjoner? 
> 
> Mount partisjonen med det riktige iocharsettet. I min fstab har jeg denne linjen for å mounte windows-disken min:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tusen takk  :Smile:  - hva gjør showexec?

----------

## keno8

Hej kanse inte hör hema här man jag postar den en då

Mozilla, Firefox, Thunderbird på svenska

Kan va krongligt att instaler man det går med lite envis het och förbrilt trukende på musen  :Smile: 

----------

## QuizMasta

Under opstart får jeg:

```
Setting user font

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

  Cannot open font file latin0-16

     Failed to set user font

```

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3

Jeg tror jeg mangler en font-fil  :Smile:  men hvordan får jeg den igen?

----------

## chop

Hmm, har litt problemer.

Æøå fungerer i konsollet, men jeg ikke i Eterm/Aterm/Xterm @ Xorg.

----------

## gau

Tips:

Vil du, som meg, ha gaim på engelsk, men med norsk stavekontroll så kan du starte gaim med:

```
LANG="no_NB" gaim
```

For å få dette til å virke i en gnome snarvei må du lage et skript (kjørbar fil) med denne linja i og peke snarveien til skriptet.

----------

## agne

hur får man åäö, att synas som åäö i Eterm/Aterm/Xterm @ Xorg och inte istället för skumma krummelurer..

----------

## Freso

 *Cossins wrote:*   

> DANSKE FILSPEJLE
> 
> Jeg kender ingen danske filspejle (der er sikkert et på sunsite.dk) - hvis nogen kender et, sig til...

 DKUUG og en anden (sunsite muligvis) har i hvert fald. Skriver dem lige ned når jeg booter ind i min Linux om lidt for at få lidt mere til at virke på den. :)

(Har f.eks. stadig ikke netadgang derinde fra - vil bl.a. emerge'e pcmcia-cs og se om det mon ikke skulle hjælpe ;))

Edit: Det var så UNI-C jeg tænkte på, og altså ikke sunsite. Men, UNI-C og DIKU har tilsyneladende begge sat Gentoo-spejle op.

----------

## Fanatic

 *dyfofu wrote:*   

> hur får man åäö, att synas som åäö i Eterm/Aterm/Xterm @ Xorg och inte istället för skumma krummelurer..

 

vim /etc/env.d/02locale där du skriver in

```

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LANG=C

```

och sedan env-update && source /etc/profileLast edited by Fanatic on Thu Jun 23, 2005 1:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nightfrost

Hej!

I min gamla installation av gentoo (som var en stage3-installation), hade jag lyckats få allt (utanför DE/WM-världen alltså)  på svenska. Om jag körde nano t ex, så stod allting på svenska. Nu har jag gjort en stage1-installation och kan inte längre programmen att svara på svenska.

kör jag locale får jag:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE"

LC_TIME="sv_SE"

LC_COLLATE="sv_SE"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE"

LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE"

LC_NAME="sv_SE"

LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE"

LC_ALL=sv_SE
```

LANG verkar inte fixa sig. Skriver jag in export LANG="sv_SE", står LANG som sv_SE nästa gång jag kör locale.

locale -a ger mig följande:

```
C

en_US

en_US.iso885915

POSIX

sv_SE

sv_SE.iso885915
```

Fattas jag någonting som jag måste emergea? I så fall vad?

Tack för hjälpen.

----------

## nightfrost

Hej!

I min gamla installation av gentoo (som var en stage3-installation), hade jag lyckats få allt (utanför DE/WM-världen alltså)  på svenska. Om jag körde nano t ex, så stod allting på svenska. Nu har jag gjort en stage1-installation och kan inte längre programmen att svara på svenska.

kör jag locale får jag:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE"

LC_TIME="sv_SE"

LC_COLLATE="sv_SE"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE"

LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE"

LC_NAME="sv_SE"

LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE"

LC_ALL=sv_SE
```

LANG verkar inte fixa sig. Skriver jag in export LANG="sv_SE", står LANG som sv_SE nästa gång jag kör locale.

locale -a ger mig följande:

```
C

en_US

en_US.iso885915

POSIX

sv_SE

sv_SE.iso885915
```

Fattas jag någonting som jag måste emergea? I så fall vad?

Tack för hjälpen.

----------

## Freso

Har du Unicode/ISO10646 (UTF-8) på dit system? Det kan være du mangler sv_SE.utf8... og prøv at redigere i /etc/env.d/02locale og sætte LANG, LANGUAGE og LC_ALL ="sv_SE[.[utf-8|iso-8859-15]|@euro]".

----------

## nightfrost

 *Freso wrote:*   

> Har du Unicode/ISO10646 (UTF- på dit system? Det kan være du mangler sv_SE.utf8... og prøv at redigere i /etc/env.d/02locale og sætte LANG, LANGUAGE og LC_ALL ="sv_SE[.[utf-8|iso-8859-15]|@euro]".

 

konstigt börjar det sakta men säkert dyka upp meddelanden på svenska (jag har inte ändrat något än); först fick jag några felmeddelanden på svenska (från mount /umount), och sen visade dig sig (c)fdisk blev svensk. Men nano är t ex fortfarande på engelska (jag har som sagt haft den på svenska tidigare). Jag ska emergea den igen för att kolla om det funkar (den är redan emergead med +nls). Men det hela är mycket mystiskt...

----------

## jonasmattsson

Jag har  jättekonstiga med mina åäö både som root och som användare. det konstigaste är att det inte är konsekvent. om jag tex vill starta xmms från gnome-menyn så blir åäö helt ur-k**ade medans om jag startar xmms från gnome-terminal:en så blir allting bra (allting? mjae) förutom filnamn, dom blir inte bra i xmms, filnamn blr däremot bra i terminalen, samma problem får jag med gnome-commander bara att där blir ingenting bättre för att jag startar den ifrån terminalen. gabber och ayttm beter sig likadant som xmms men många andra  program verkar inte ha några problem. är det någon som kan hjälpa/tipsa?

jag antar att det är ett sjuttiotal miljövariabler som måste balanseras j***igt väl, men vilka? om det nu är så. 

lite output som andra verkar tycka är viktig 

```
 ~ $ locale

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE"

LC_TIME="sv_SE"

LC_COLLATE="sv_SE"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE"

LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE"

LC_NAME="sv_SE"

LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE"

LC_ALL=sv_SE

~ $ locale charmap

ISO-8859-1

~ $ grep CONSOLE /etc/rc.conf

CONSOLEFONT="iso01.14"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

~ $ grep KEY /etc/rc.conf

KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

```

detta känns väldigt störande, det är nästan så att man funderar på att byta förstaspråk. Ett stort tack utlovas till den som kan reda ut denna härva med Miljövariabler åt höger å vänster och massa olika konfigurationsfiler åt mig.

----------

## nightfrost

charmap måste i alla fall vara 8859-15, annars försvinner öäå. Jag gissar på att det är det enda du behöver fixa egentligen, alltså byta alla referenser till 8859-1 till 8859-15   :Smile: 

----------

## Caesar

 *nightfrost wrote:*   

> byta alla referenser till 8859-1 till 8859-15  

 

Enda skillnaden mellan de två teckenmappningarna är väl eurotecknet ?

----------

## jonasmattsson

mitt problem verkar vara att miljövariablerna är olika inuti gnome än i terminalen, vad beträffar gnome-commander så tar den antagligen variaberna ifrån gnome oavsett varifrån den startar.

Terminalens miljö sätts upp enligt alla guider somjag har läst, hen hur ändrar man miljövariabler i själva GNOME??? hittar inget smidigt verktyg eller config-fil.  dessutom skulle det vara trevligt om terminalen kunde ärva hela sin miljö ifrån gnome istället för att ändra den utifrån andra filer.

Om någon vet hur man löser detta, så känn er välkomna att tala om det för mig.

tack på förhand

/Jonas

----------

## MagnusBerg

Är det ingen som kan det här med språkinställningar och teckenuppsättningar som kan skriva en komplett how-to med beskrivningar och exempel på vilka filer som ska ändras och vad man lämpligen ska skriva i dem och varför???

Hade jag kunskapen skulle jag göra det själv. Sen kan man ersätta den här nu ganska långa och faktamässigt uttunnade tråden med en ny.

Jag har precis klurat ut hur jag ska få OpenOffice-Ximian att kompilera på svenska, i går blev det engelska.  :Sad: 

/etc/env.d/locale och lägg till 

```
LINGUAS="sv"
```

Den lösningen bygger inte på någon kunskap utan på att jag testade mig fram.  :Wink: 

----------

## nightfrost

Det låter som en bra idé. Men det behövs egentligen inte mer tillägg till den första posten i tråden än 1) LINGUAS="sv"-inställningen (som man kan ha i /etc/make.conf istället om man vill; det är där jag har den  :Smile: ) och 2) kompileringsinställningar för glibc. 

Jag är lite upptagen just nu, och dessvärre lite datorlös  :Crying or Very sad: , men om ingen har satt ihop en howto till dess att jag har fått min dator och lite tid på händerna, så kan jag tänka mig att skriva ihop något...

----------

## kallamej

På engelska och med tyska som exempel finns http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml Martin Skjöldebrand håller på att översätta diverse dokumentation till svenska och skulle uppskatta lite hjälp.

----------

## forsen

Sliter litt med å få norske tegn i tetex. Bruker kile som editor, og kdvi som dviviewer. skriver jeg norske tegn i teksten, så oppstår de som mellomrom i kdvi. noen som vet hvordan jeg kan få fikset det?

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> På engelska och med tyska som exempel finns http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml Martin Skjöldebrand håller på att översätta diverse dokumentation till svenska och skulle uppskatta lite hjälp.

 

Åhhh, fan! Det händer mycket på dokumentfronten som jag inte har koll på. När jag började med Gentoo fanns det inte mycket och sen dess har jag inte kollat så noga vad som tillkommit utan gnäller bara helt omotiverat.  :Smile:  Personligen är jag nöjd med den engelska versionen även om jag välkomnar en svensk.

----------

## leifbk

For å kompilere kde-i18n i KDE 3.4.1 for norsk bokmål måtte jeg legge inn følgende:

```

/etc/make.conf:

LINGUAS="nb"

/etc/profile:

LINGUAS="no nb"

export LINGUAS

```

og så kjøre en 

```
source /etc/profile
```

 etterpå.

Dette er svakt dokumentert.

mvh Leif

----------

## Bent Ove

Hei jeg lurte på om noen kan helpe litt jeg er nye med linux:oops: 

jeg  prøvde å installere gentoo med så kom jeg til livecd@root hva skal jeg gjøre da hva skal jeg skrive for å fortsette??? :Embarassed: 

----------

## drzap

Noken burde forandre howtoen for det norske oppsettet, det bruker dei gamle filene. No skal vel /etc/env.d/02locale brukast, og ikkje /etc/profile

Og er nn_NO det som skal brukast for norsk, nynorsk? eller nno_NO? nn@nynorsk?

----------

## netshade

Hmm, jag får inte till svenska tecken i xorg utan att köra en egen .Xmodmap fil... Hur gör jag / vilken setxkbmap-rad behövs? (Har provat dom som KDE spottar fram när man leker med inställningarna i terminal, men då får jag bara svaret att den inte kan ladda keymap...)

```
setxkbmap -model microsoftpro -layout us,se -variant ,nodeadkeys
```

resulterar i:

```
Error loading new keyboard description
```

Har testat diverse varianter utan några som helst lyckliga resultat... 

Hjälp?

(Och lösningen för att få åäö att fungera i aTerm hjälpte inte heller, får \ och några siffror nu istället för tidigare grekiska tecken... )

----------

## d4n1el

 *maxmc wrote:*   

> Gentoo på Svenska
> 
> ```
> nano -w 02locale
> ```
> ...

 

hej! 

foljer denna posten for att fa gentoo pa svenska. men far det itne att fungera.. fortfarande engelskt tangentbord, och nar jag komplierar prog. sa klagar den pa det jag har i 02locale 

den sager att jag ska kolla om 

```
LC_ALL=sv_SE

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE

LANG=sv_SE

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

LC_TIME=sv_SE

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE

LC_NAME=sv_SE

LC_PAPER=sv_SE

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE

SYSFONT=lat0-16

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE
```

ar installerar pa systemet, elelr nagot sadant..

vet nan om detta har forandrats i nagon uppdatering eller vad felet ar!

sen kan jag meddela att den behovs uppdateras, for man ska nu inte skriva in keymap och consolefont i /etc/rc.conf utan i /etc/conf.d/consolefont och /etc/conf.d/keymaps

----------

## Ixzat

Jag har också ett liknande problem. Jag satt och jiddrade runt med locales inställningar för att få svenskt tangentbord, men nu så visar det sig att programen är på svenska också. Det öär lite störigt när tex gcc spottar ut sig felmeddelande på svenska om man skall felsöka och sådär...

```

gentoo ~ # locale

LANG=C

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE"

LC_TIME="sv_SE"

LC_COLLATE="sv_SE"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE"

LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE"

LC_NAME="sv_SE"

LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE"

LC_ALL=sv_SE

```

```

gentoo ~ # locale charmap

ISO-8859-1

```

```

gentoo ~ # grep CONSOLE /etc/rc.conf 

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

#CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

```

gentoo ~ # grep KEY /etc/rc.conf 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

#KEYMAP="sv-latin1"

```

```

gentoo ~ # cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_ALL=sv_SE

LANG=C

```

Vad mer kan jag göra? Kan jag på något sätt söka efter tex "LC_TIME" i alla filer för att se var jag har det definierat nånstans?

 *jonasmattsson wrote:*   

> Jag har  jättekonstiga med mina åäö både som root och som användare. det konstigaste är att det inte är konsekvent. om jag tex vill starta xmms från gnome-menyn så blir åäö helt ur-k**ade medans om jag startar xmms från gnome-terminal:en så blir allting bra (allting? mjae) förutom filnamn, dom blir inte bra i xmms, filnamn blr däremot bra i terminalen, samma problem får jag med gnome-commander bara att där blir ingenting bättre för att jag startar den ifrån terminalen. gabber och ayttm beter sig likadant som xmms men många andra  program verkar inte ha några problem. är det någon som kan hjälpa/tipsa?
> 
> jag antar att det är ett sjuttiotal miljövariabler som måste balanseras j***igt väl, men vilka? om det nu är så. 
> 
> lite output som andra verkar tycka är viktig 
> ...

 

----------

## forsen

Noen som vet hvordan man får emacs til å støtte norske tegn? Min nekter  :Razz: 

----------

## Karl-Franz

Vet inte varför det inte tas upp någonstans men jag var tvungen att ställa in locales.build för att språket skulle funka, annars kommer det bara massa felmeddelanden om att den inte hittar sv_SE.

----------

## conchyliferous

Jag har problemet att inga å ä eller ö går att skriva i vim. 

I en terminal eller i nano är det inga problem. 

Tror jag har testat det mesta som nämnts i den här tråden. 

Någon lösning?

----------

## psy_ill

Vim använder sig av readline så i värsta fall kan du mixtra med ~/.inputrc för att få det att fungera, men jag tycker att saker och ting borde fungera direkt för dig.

När du skriver i Vim, är det i en terminal eller i konsollen?

----------

## conchyliferous

Jag använder aterm och xterm mest. Men jag kom just på lite mer om problemet. Det går bra med å, ä och ö när jag loggar på som root. Det är bara för användaren som det skiter sig (i vim).   :Shocked: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Lite 'from the top of my head' :

Hos mig, så får inte /root/.bashrc något genomslag, däremot /home/<username>/.bashrc.

Har du samma sak, så kolla igenom .bashrc om du glömt någon miljövariabel som finns där i. 

Jag hade även kollat igenom miljövariablerna användrana emellan.

```
 root # env <enter>

user $ env <enter> 
```

----------

## conchyliferous

Jag hittar inget viktigt som skiljer sig i miljöveriablerna. Kankse kan någon annan se något?

```
conchyliferous ~$ diff user.env root.env

4d3

< SHELL=/bin/bash

7d5

< XTERM_SHELL=/bin/bash

8a7

> XTERM_SHELL=/bin/bash

11d9

< PAGER=/usr/bin/less

12a11

> PAGER=/usr/bin/less

14,15c13

< MAIL=/var/mail/conchyliferous

< PATH=/usr/java/bin:/usr/java/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4:/usr/games/bin

---

> PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

18c16

< PS1=\[\033[01;31m\]\u \[\033[01;32m\]\w\$ \[\033[00m\]

---

> PS1=\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] 

20,23c18,19

< SHLVL=4

< HOME=/home/conchyliferous

< LESS=-R -M --shift 5

< PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/portage/pym

---

> HOME=/root

> SHLVL=5

25c21,22

< CVS_RSH=/home/conchyliferous/script/sshsledge.sh

---

> PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/portage/pym

> LESS=-R -M --shift 5

26a24

> CVS_RSH=/home/conchyliferous/script/sshsledge.sh

31d28

< G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1

33,34c30,32

< XAUTHORITY=/home/conchyliferous/.Xauthority

< _=/usr/bin/env

---

> G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1

> XAUTHORITY=/root/.xauthiXIrRL

> _=/bin/env
```

----------

## zhark

Jeg har 2 problemer når det gjelder Gentoo på norsk:

I Java (har prøvd både 1.4x og 1.5.0_06) dialogbokser ved bruk av inputbokser så blir øæå gjort om til firkant-tegn. Ferdiglagde programmer, som Azureus fungerer fint med norske tegn. Problemet oppstår altså når jeg lager programmer selv.

Joe (Joe's own editor) viser ikke norske tegn riktig, i stedet for øæå får jeg xfe (markert). Norske tegn fungerer ellers fint både i X og konsollen og ved bruk av andre editorer som nano.

Håper noen har noen tips!

----------

## brormagnus

Efter att ha bootat om datorn efter sådär tre veckor upptäckte jag till min fasa att de tre magiska ÅÄÖ'na var borta i consolen. 

Jag fick ett intressant felmeddelande från locale när jag körde det -- dessvärre kan jag inte riktigt komma ihåg den exakta ordalydelsen, men innebörden var dock att locale inte kunde sätta miljövariablerna då den inte hittade någon fil.

Jag kollade lite i /usr/lib/locale:

```
segburken ~ $ ls /usr/lib/locale/

de_DE  de_DE@euro  en_HK  en_PH  en_US  en_US.utf8  es_MX  fa_IR  fr_FR  fr_FR@euro  it_IT  ja_JP  ja_JP.eucjp  ja_JP.utf8
```

och till min fasa ser det ut som någon har varit där och städat. Jag har kört en hel del uppdateringar sedan sista rebooten -- och har ingen aning om vilken uppdatering det kan vara som har fått städmani. Någon som har någon idé om hur man får tillbaka sv_SE.UTF-8 i /usr/lib/locale/ på enklast möjliga vis?

Edit: Som Kallamej så vist säger... Man borde synca och uppdatera lite oftare, men framför allt borde man vara mer vaken på vad som händer när man uppdaterar. /etc/locale-gen var en nyhet för mig då jag feg-kör stable. Tack för hjälpen!Last edited by brormagnus on Wed Jun 21, 2006 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kallamej

Det här beror på glibc. Kör du stable beror det på USE="userlocales" och en default /etc/locales.build. Kör du testing så beror det på en default /etc/locale.gen. I det senare fallet är det bara att editera den på lämpligt sätt och sedan köra locale-gen, i det förra kan du köra

```
localedef -c -f UTF-8 -i POSIX sv_SE.UTF-8
```

för att fixa det nu, och editera /etc/locales.build om du skulle behöva kompilera om glibc.

Edit: Borde visst synca lite oftare. Det är locale-gen som gäller även för stable (x86) glibc nu. Se bug 137121.

----------

## zhark

Have a weird problem when logging in via ssh from a windows pc with putty.

When using ø,æ or å, in the console, the letter doesn't appear before I press an additional button,

like when I type æ, for instance, nothing appears before I type an additional letter.

This seems to cause issues with joe (jonathans own editor), although not with pico.

When logging in locally everything is working normally, including joe.

zhark.

----------

## spetznaz

Siden denne tråden begynner å bli ganske utdatert tenkte jeg jeg kunne fortelle hvordan i allefall tastaturoppsett gjøres "nå til dags" på en x86 / x86_64 maskin.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> KEYMAP="no-latin1"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/rc.conf
> 
> UNICODE="yes"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/consolefont
> 
> CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #/etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Option "XkbLayout"  "no"
> ...

 

----------

## ShredOrBeDead

Hmm, har gjort som du har skrevet i siste posten, men norske taster funker fortsatt ikke... Ikke AltGr + 2(snabel a) heller... Noen som har noen smarte ideer?

----------

## Growlizing

Tror du også trenger blant annet:

```

grep -v "#" /etc/locale.gen

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

nb_NO.UTF-8 UTF-8

nb_NO ISO-8859-1

```

Enkelte programmer trenger også noe ala dette i /etc/make.conf (ikke 100% sikker på hva som er riktig, tar derfor en helgardering  :Wink: ):

```

LINGUAS="nb no nb_NO en"

```

----------

